# Has anyone tried this?



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Tips are key to success in this business. We can keep our Cars clean, we can provide great service, but tipping is so hit and miss it's ridiculous.

Waiters, Hairstylists and even doormen have the advantage of being face to face with the client when it's time to tip. It can make the client look like a cheapskate if they don't tip, and can also bring the customer joy when they hear a positive response when giving the tip. Restaurants and Stylists even include a line on the bill for a tip. We have nothing.

I've tried the tips signs with only modest success, but when I place them, even though tipping increases slightly, my ratings take a hit. This should not be.

I'm wondering if, for increasing in app tips, if anyone tried a sign that says something like:

*"Unlike Waiters or Hair Stylists, Rideshare Drivers do not get to personally thank our riders when they tip in the app. Please accept this as my Thank You in advance of your in app tip" *

Not exactly begging for tips, but might stimulate the thought that others are tipping, maybe I should too?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tips are key to success in this business. We can keep our Cars clean, we can provide great service, but tipping is so hit and miss it's ridiculous.
> 
> Waiters, Hairstylists and even doormen have the advantage of being face to face with the client when it's time to tip. It can make the client look like a cheapskate if they don't tip, and can also bring the customer joy when they hear a positive response when giving the tip. Restaurants and Stylists even include a line on the bill for a tip. We have nothing.
> 
> ...


I hate the fact that we can't thank them when we receive a tip.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> I hate the fact that we can't thank them when we receive a tip.


If the companies added the ability for us to send a thanks, in response to an "in app" tip, I think it would stimulate tipping all around. It;s human nature.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> We have nothing.


Not exactly true. My tips are best when I ask the passenger to rate me on the app. The opportunity to tip is on the same screen


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

How about not chickening out with a sign, and ... Thanking them in person for their business, and if you believe I deserve a tip, then thanks for that as well in advance.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> How about not chickening out with a sign, and ... Thanking them in person for their business, and if you believe I deserve a tip, then thanks for that as well in advance.


You assume I don't ? Been in business far to long not to.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tips are key to success in this business. We can keep our Cars clean, we can provide great service, but tipping is so hit and miss it's ridiculous.
> 
> Waiters, Hairstylists and even doormen have the advantage of being face to face with the client when it's time to tip. It can make the client look like a cheapskate if they don't tip, and can also bring the customer joy when they hear a positive response when giving the tip. Restaurants and Stylists even include a line on the bill for a tip. We have nothing.
> 
> ...


Short sentence would be better. Such as "*Your tip could make my day beautiful and I thank you for that*."


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Not exactly true. My tips are best when I ask the passenger to rate me on the app. The opportunity to tip is on the same screen


I've really never thought of that! Thanks, will try it out.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> You assume I don't ? Been in business far to long not to.


 Well then like yourself I've got the tip sign a little visible place where people have put some cash and I thank customers and looked him right in the eye thank them for the business and encourage them if they'd like to tip on the app and thanking them in the in advance for that to other than that you just up to human nature in about 10% of our earnings are going to be digital tips 1 or 2% are going to be cash tips and that's just the way that people are.

I will add though that lift customers in my market tip almost 80%.

But lifts market share is 1/3 of what overs is and I'm frequently getting an Uber ping before lyft


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> I will add though that lift customers in my market tip almost 80%.
> 
> But lifts market share is 1/3 of what overs is and I'm frequently getting an Uber ping before lyft


Your Lyft customer give you an 80% tip, or 80% of your Lyft customers tip? I assume it's the former.. Even that would be amazing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> Your Lyft customer give you an 80% tip, or 80% of your Lyft customers tip? I assume it's the former.. Even that would be amazing.


8% would be amazing to me...


----------



## Sick_of_Uber (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullshit. Uber riders are inherently CHEAP. They seek out the cheapest ride and don't care what heap of shit picks them up... they DO NOT TIP!!!



Ubergaldrivet said:


> I hate the fact that we can't thank them when we receive a tip.


Or rate them with 1 star when they don't tip.

Uber should show if a rider tips or not. This way they can wait a year for their car when driver ignore the call... maybe then they'll tip


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sick_of_Uber said:


> Bullshit. Uber riders are inherently CHEAP. They seek out the cheapest ride and don't care what heap of shit picks them up... they DO NOT TIP!!!
> 
> 
> Or rate them with 1 star when they don't tip.
> ...


A lot more drivers would do long pickups if they knew the rider tipped. Win/win


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OK, so I didn't do a sign, but on my "fun facts" i posted something like this. It's really too early to know the entire story, but over the past two days I've gotten about 50% of my Uber passengers tipping, up from 20 - 25%. Nothing earth shattering, but an extra few bucks per shift, that cost me nothing? I'll take it. 

My other thought is that it is Easter week, so it may just be that. My Lyft tips are still roughly 40% of all passengers tipping. And for some odd reason, I'm also getting a few cash tips a day from Uber riders as well. Maybe $5 a day. It's been awhile since anyone tipped cash to me.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> I hate the fact that we can't thank them when we receive a tip.


Uber is now thanking them. They are also sending out emails asking PAX to rate and tip on their trips.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

This is what I have on my driver profile under 'interesting facts about me':

Tips are vital to keeping Uber drivers such as myself on the road and in business. Needless to say, tips are greatly appreciated and are often returned with great karma. Thank you!


----------



## Jessku (Apr 27, 2019)

Seth619navy said:


> This is what I have on my driver profile under 'interesting facts about me':
> 
> Tips are vital to keeping Uber drivers such as myself on the road and in business. Needless to say, tips are greatly appreciated and are often returned with great karma. Thank you!


Good to know. I'm going to add something similar. Thank you.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I want to figure a way to make a recording that will pop up mid ride saying something like "a previous rider tipped you $8"

Anyone have a few on how to do this? I was thinking a alarm clock recording.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tips are key to success in this business. We can keep our Cars clean, we can provide great service, but tipping is so hit and miss it's ridiculous.
> 
> Waiters, Hairstylists and even doormen have the advantage of being face to face with the client when it's time to tip. It can make the client look like a cheapskate if they don't tip, and can also bring the customer joy when they hear a positive response when giving the tip. Restaurants and Stylists even include a line on the bill for a tip. We have nothing.
> 
> ...


I doubt it that's going to increase any tipping but definitely more complain which may lead towards deactivation. Majority of pax of rideshare companies belong to city bus service. You get a fare without a fake complain, that's your tip. Lol.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> I doubt it that's going to increase any tipping but definitely more complain which may lead towards deactivation. Majority of pax of rideshare companies belong to city bus service. You get a fare without a fake complain, that's your tip. Lol.


I added something like it to my "fun facts" a few days ago. It says "I wish there was a way to individually thank my riders that tip me in the app. As of now that is not possible. If you tip me in the app I would like to use this as way to thank you. Your generosity is greatly appreciated."

Too early to tell it's effect, but I have noticed a few more late tips.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Putting up a sign for tipping makes those who don't want to tip angrier.... I don't use any signs and I still get tips here and there... I don't care for signs.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rule of thumb, people use Uber because they’re cheap.


----------



## freewilly (May 5, 2019)

We drivers should not have to rely on tips. Tipping is an authentic response of appreciation not a requirement.
As rider on Uber (years ago), I appreciated the transparency of the cost. It was disappointing when Uber introduced tipping because now I have this dilemma how much should I tip or not tip at all - I used to hated with taxis as well. Not because I'm cheap - see attached.
If Uber need to raise the price to pay the drivers better (which they'd never do  ) I'm OK with that as rider because I understand cost of business. i.e.: gas price surcharge.

There is plenty of money to be spread - the solution lies:

Moderate increase in riders fare - _happening already (_mostly to make the books look good for the IPO_)_
Extra fare for costly rides (i.e.: long rides with no return trip) - _not happening_
Better technology and features of ride distribution (could list many solutions here) - _not happening - _(decision makers don't drive for Uber to make a living)
Fair distribution of revenue between Uber corporate and Uber cotractors (drivers) - _not happening_ - IPO and strike may help
Innovative solution to cut cost of business by using the shear mass of the business (car deals, gas deals, etc.) - _not happening_ (not priority for Uber corporate) Uber Pro is just another BS to sqeeze out more work hours for less pay.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Unlike Waiters or Hair Stylists, Rideshare Drivers do not get to personally thank our riders when they tip in the app. Please accept this as my Thank You in advance of your in app tip"


I like that idea!



oldfart said:


> My tips are best when I ask the passenger to rate me on the app. The opportunity to tip is on the same screen


This one is great too. A more indirect way, subliminal. Many riders dont rate but theres a percentage that would tip if they rated.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Iann said:


> I want to figure a way to make a recording that will pop up mid ride saying something like "a previous rider tipped you $8"
> 
> Anyone have a few on how to do this? I was thinking a alarm clock recording.


LOL. Excellent!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You’ll have to hack Uber computers, then go to jail for hacking.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tips are key to success in this business. We can keep our Cars clean, we can provide great service, but tipping is so hit and miss it's ridiculous.
> 
> Waiters, Hairstylists and even doormen have the advantage of being face to face with the client when it's time to tip. It can make the client look like a cheapskate if they don't tip, and can also bring the customer joy when they hear a positive response when giving the tip. Restaurants and Stylists even include a line on the bill for a tip. We have nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

I intentionally steer every conversation towards tips, and get about 80%. tip rate, even if only a dollar.
You cannot make money without pushing for tips, and I am NOT afraid to tell pax that people who do not tip are douchf#$cks. Guilt them into it.
My earnings are about 25% tips...I am not afraid to push for it, EVERY TIME


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

I had 4 rides today and 2 tips. I ask every pax if a sign on the back of the seat stating THANK YOU for your generosity of a tip, would they be offended by that. All said no. Soon as I can think up s cute way of doing this I am going to try it!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

labloverva said:


> I had 4 rides today and 2 tips. I ask every pax if a sign on the back of the seat stating THANK YOU for your generosity of a tip, would they be offended by that. All said no. Soon as I can think up s cute way of doing this I am going to try it!


I use these head rest covers and custom printed signs inside.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711GLKM3/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## PatsFan69 (May 3, 2019)

If your driving full time sure those headcovers might work But I think it makes you look like a cheap cab and I am not putting something that ugly on my Suv
I look at tips as a bonus not a right! I don't ever expect them so when I get them its nice.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

PatsFan69 said:


> I look at tips as a bonus not a right! I don't ever expect them so when I get them its nice.


spoken like a pat=rt time loser


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> I like that idea!
> 
> This one is great too. A more indirect way, subliminal. Many riders dont rate but theres a percentage that would tip if they rated.


Ha, in your dream. Majority of pax are a*****. Not only they won't tip you but also ding your ratings.


----------



## PatsFan69 (May 3, 2019)

NJ Jimmy said:


> spoken like a pat=rt time loser


It sounds like Your a Full time Jerk!! I have a Full Time job and choose to drive in my spare time. Sorry I'm not like you trying to eke out a living driving and being miserable all the time.

Tips are NOT Mandatory!!!! Sorry you feel your entitled to one but that isn't the case.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Ha, in your dream. Majority of pax are a*****. Not only they won't tip you but also ding your ratings.


My ratings went up since doing it.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

PatsFan69 said:


> If your driving full time sure those headcovers might work But I think it makes you look like a cheap cab and I am not putting something that ugly on my Suv
> I look at tips as a bonus not a right! I don't ever expect them so when I get them its nice.


I cannot take part-timers seriously.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> Uber is now thanking them. They are also sending out emails asking PAX to rate and tip on their trips.
> View attachment 313935


Total $6.24? Is that even possible with a tip?

Smh cmon guys we all know the tip is included ?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Total $6.24? Is that even possible with a tip?
> 
> Smh cmon guys we all know the tip is included ?


Sure is when the rider has a coupon. Trip was less than a mile. Driver got $2.50 minimum trip from Uber and a $3.00 tip from me.


----------

